# Bands in an A or V orientation at the pouch?



## Weed Elm (Aug 9, 2020)

In one of his videos, Fowler is pretty emphatic that the bands should form a v at the pouch, not an A. He does not really explain why. Does it matter? What is the effect of A vs V? I just tied on my 2nd set of bands and no matter how I turned them, it seemed they would be in a V formation if the pouch tie is to the outside. Does the pouch tie inside or outside make a difference. I see a few posts suggesting the pouch tie on the outside which makes more sense - less likely to interfere with the ammo.

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

If I'm following you correctly, tying in a V is for shooting OTT. A would be for TTF.


----------



## Weed Elm (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks String Slap. That might be the difference. He was rigging OTT. I can see how OTT in an A might tend to veer left or down depending if held vertical or horizontal.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Fun topic that I've seen thread a couple of times or more here on the Forum. My final takeaway from my studies tells me it doesn't matter which, or how, or what it going with the bands and tubes as long as everything is symmetrical. However, my personal history is proof that I usually hear what I want to hear. Please continue....

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Weed Elm said:


> In one of his videos, Fowler is pretty emphatic that the bands should form a v at the pouch, not an A. He does not really explain why. Does it matter? What is the effect of A vs V? I just tied on my 2nd set of bands and no matter how I turned them, it seemed they would be in a V formation if the pouch tie is to the outside. Does the pouch tie inside or outside make a difference. I see a few posts suggesting the pouch tie on the outside which makes more sense - less likely to interfere with the ammo.
> Thanks for your responses.


If you are shooting over the top the bands should be in a "V". If you shoot over the top in an "A" orientation you are more likely to get fork and hand hits as this kind of forces the ammo path downward. An experienced shooter can probably get away with it but this is one reason a lot of newbies get fork hits when shooting over the top..


----------



## Weed Elm (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks Grandpa Grumpy. The radius on my initial build were different each side and the band attachment area did not line up with each other. I was also struggling to find a comfortable consistent grip. So I cut the ends and modified my design for bands OTT, tubes TTF, and ambidextrous shooting. I was experimenting with forward cant with the initial build and when I cant with the new build, I got some hand slap that I attributed to shorter forks. On inspection after attaching the bands, they were not pulling straight across the flat area or mounted quite in teh same alignment soit needed to be redone anyway so I'll mount them for V.

I might try to experiment with some premanufactured keepers. I have some Lowes latex tube that I was going to try so I might manufacture some small bands to stretch over instead of trying to hold and tie.

I've learned another valuable lesson - apply finish when it shoots well. This is the 2nd build mod and my 3rd opportunity to apply the finish.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice looking natural Weed. Just keep practicing shooting and finding your Rhythm things will start to come together and you will see what works for you.

Cheers


----------



## JackP (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi,

In order to clearly understand the question and answers, a photos of 'A' and 'V ' with the bands tied on a slingshot would be useful.

Thanks.


----------

